# Tempora Accommodation-Zwischenmiete



## JoLeyne70 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello

I would like some advice about securing a temporary accommodation ( or zwischenmiete) in Munich. I have read that it is quite difficult to rent a flat in this city which is quite popular.I'm in between interviews to secure a job in Munich. What appeals to me is that most zwischenmiete are furnished room/flat and it s temporary.
Some ads mention a deposit some don t. What are the things I should be looking out for?

thanks


----------



## Whatsnext (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Jo, I do not have any tip for you regarding a Zwischenmiete, but have you thought about private accommodation via a portal like AirBnB? 

Check this:
https://www.airbnb.com/s/Munich--Germany?checkin=04/01/2014&checkout=06/30/2014&price_max=3005


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

If you are willing to share a flat with strangers - and speak sufficient German:
WGs München : WG Zimmer Angebote in München


----------



## JoLeyne70 (Dec 22, 2013)

@Whatsnext. I did not think about Air bnb. I will check the website.
Thanks


----------



## JoLeyne70 (Dec 22, 2013)

@Beppi. As I m not in Munich yet, I thought that it would be better to look at the WG ads at a later stage. I know that WG people tend not reply to people who are not residing in Munich yet. I believe that I will need to be "interviewed" as well by WG member ( not looking forward to that part) Anyway thank you for the link
much appreciated.

:bounce:


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Correct, you need to be there to find any reasonably priced accommodation (other than short-term).


----------



## Whatsnext (Feb 24, 2014)

JoLeyne70 said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm in between interviews to secure a job in Munich.


One more thing after re-reading your post:

Have you considered asking your future employer for help on the accommodation front, after you were offered the position?

This could be the best thing for you to throw into the ring when negotiating your package. I think coming from out of town, it should be normal to get at least the first few weeks free hotel accommodation or similar. I would push for 4 weeks free rent.

Another idea:

Google [zeitwohnagentur münchen] and find these specialized agencies who rent out private fully furnished apartments on a more flexible basis for an ongoing commission (usually not a one time fee but a percentage of your monthly rental).

We used such a service once in another city, for 6 months and the rent including the commission was actually not higher than similar properties in the same area. But they can be substantially more expensive, to the point of being double the monthly rent. So you have to do your research well.


----------

